# Electric powered extractor.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

(1.Which brand do you have? 
(2.Where did you buy it?
(3. was it new or used?
(4. stain less steel or galvinized?
(5. how many frames can it do at once.
(6. How do you like it, would you buy it again

We have and old 36 frame galvinized Bedford we bought used. We didn't give much money for it and worked well. It is now for sale since it is small for our operation and it is galvinized too.

We bought a used stainless steel 72 frame model Kelly brand last spring. I like the set it and forget it feather on the speed control. Starts slow then speeds up to top speed over time with out me monkeying with it. I can have almost an load uncapped by the time it is finished. 
It cleans up better than the galvinized one did.
I would buy another one if we needed another one I like it so well.

 Al


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I have a bunch of extractors. They are all stainless steel, except one which has a 55 gallon steel drum coated with food grade epoxy. All were purchased used. I like them all a lot and they do a good job- except that the 55 gallon drum one is a pain in the neck when off it's stand- it is unbalanced because of the way the motor is mounted so it tips over easily- and it's heavy. But, it has two swiveling baskets which make it easy to reverse frames and/or to spin cappings in a mesh bag. So, it has it's uses. Holds lots of honey and has a nice gate on the bottom. 

(1.Which brand do you have? 
a) Dadant Little Wonder. 4 frame manual. Don't use this one often, but I can pull the reel out and use it as a very nice settling tank. I bought a SS lid for it separately from Dadant.

b) Maxant 3 frame electric. Nice little extractor- I have extracted 80 supers of honey with this extractor before- takes awhile to do large quantities of frames, but does a good job.

c) Kelley 12 frame. Nice electric extractor which will probably be my main extractor since I have cut back on the # of hives we are running. 

d) Also have 2 Kelley 32 frame electric extractors- these are my favorites when extracting large amounts of supers. 

e) The 55 gallon barrel extractor mentioned above. Probably homemade. Old.

(2.Where did you buy it?
Various places- mostly from beekeepers who either upgraded or downsized depending on their situations.

(3. was it new or used?
All were purchased used.

(4. stain less steel or galvinized?
Stainless, except for the barrel.

(5. how many frames can it do at once.
4, 3/6, 12/24, 32/64, 2/4

(6. How do you like it, would you buy it again
Like them all and would buy any of them again except, perhaps, the 55 gallon one. Although, maybe.


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

I have to say that kelley makes a nice extractor. I just picked this two frame hand crank kelley yesterday in unused condition. I didn't really need one, but for 175.00 I could not pass it up. I figure I could rent/barrow it out to local hobbiests who don't own an extractor.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

No extractor as of yet but, I have been looking. Where does one go to look for a specialty item like this? I have been watching craiglist, purplewave auction site, classifieds (newspapers), and other auction sites and not found anything yet. We may have to buy new (ouch).


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

You can check beesource.com- they have a classified section where equipment is sometimes listed.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

notenoughtime said:


> No extractor as of yet but, I have been looking. Where does one go to look for a specialty item like this? I have been watching craiglist, purplewave auction site, classifieds (newspapers), and other auction sites and not found anything yet. We may have to buy new (ouch).


Just put the word out and keep your eyes open...sooner or later one will show up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

To bad people don't put the location of the state at least where they are.
I would probly take the time to post the location of the auction sale tomorrow where there is one to be auctioned off. But since there is no location I won't waste the time.

 Al


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Al, I am not sure if your post was directed at me but I am from ks. I just never thought about listing my state, thank you for pointing this out.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not pointing fingers at any one, but every one who won't even list the state where they are and ask a question that weather may play a part in or in this case an extractor for sale which I don't feel I should post the auction location since people won't post theirs.

 Al


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> To bad people don't put the location of the state at least where they are.
> I would probly take the time to post the location of the auction sale tomorrow where there is one to be auctioned off. But since there is no location I won't waste the time.
> 
> Al


Maybe some people are not familar with forums enough to even know how to change their profile. Some of us are on dozens of forums and as the programs that run them are all simular we take for granted that everybody knows how to use them. How hard would it be to ask "whats your location"? I typed this reply in 15 seconds.......a three word question like that would not even be a waste of a second or two.


----------

